# "mini" mud nats-Doles GA.



## policebrute750 (Mar 7, 2009)

:rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn:
Looks like highlifter is having another mud-national event this year. Sept 17-20th 2009 at Creek Bottom ATV Park in Doles GA. For the ones that missed texas and dont want to drive a long ways this is close to home. 


this all the info i can find at this time but it is everywhere online. if someone can get more info feel free to post.


----------

